# Tivo desktop install problem on Vista. HELP!



## pparadis2 (May 10, 2004)

I recently upgraded to vista home premium, and now I can't install the tivo desktop software. I have even tried the older 2.2 version with no luck. I keep getting "internal error 2753 tivo transfer.exe32"

I've turned off vista's UAC, and tried installing as admin. Anyone have a similar problem? Or any ideas? 

Thanks


----------



## srcousino (Mar 11, 2007)

i have vista home premium and i had no problem at all installing or running tivo desktop


----------



## sparky9365 (Feb 15, 2005)

I'ver upgraded to Vista Business Edition. I'm having the same problem that you are experiencing.


----------



## tivoray (Feb 3, 2005)

pparadis2 said:


> I recently upgraded to vista home premium, and now I can't install the tivo desktop software. I have even tried the older 2.2 version with no luck. I keep getting "internal error 2753 tivo transfer.exe32"
> 
> I've turned off vista's UAC, and tried installing as admin. Anyone have a similar problem? Or any ideas?
> 
> Thanks


 Make sure that program files/common files/Tivo Shared has been deleted from any previous installation. I assume you uninstalled all previous versions.

This worked for me with Tivo 2.2 - I can't get any higher version to work. I am on both Home Premium and Business.

Good luck

TivoRay


----------



## Jabo4 (Feb 18, 2007)

I have 2.3 installed on both ultimate and business, all I did was run the installer with Admin Rights @[email protected]


----------



## yukit (Jul 23, 2005)

This is probably not practical for most people, but here is how I got around the problem.

I am using a WinXP virtual machine running on Vista. Tivo Desktop is running in the virtual machine. It works well enough for me, but most likely not suitable for you:

1. You need to setup a virtual machine. Microsoft requires you to have a license for the OS even if it is in a virtual machine.

2. I am saving the files to a NAS on my network. It is not practical to store the Tivo files in a virtual machine. However, you can store the files on the Vista machine through network or shared folder access.










Full size image here:
http://farm1.static.flickr.com/226/467913078_9f7681775e_o.png


----------



## wizzy (Nov 11, 2001)

I've been unable to get 2.3a to work on Vista since Thanksgiving. It always works immediately after install, but upon reboot, TivoServer reports that the transfer service isn't running. It shows up in blocked programs, but doesn't start when I request it manually.


----------



## aenima99x (Apr 27, 2007)

I've had TiVo desktop and Galleon running on Vista Enterprise for a couple months now. Just run Tivo Desktop in XP SP2 compatibility mode. I do get the "Transfer service not running" error every once in a while when logging in, but hitting retry starts it.


----------



## zeke009 (Sep 18, 2004)

There are a lot of reports of Vista upgrades causing problems. You're better off in the long run of backing up your data and starting fresh with a clean Vista install.

If you only have a vista upgrade disc, you can still do a clean install. It just takes twice as long to perform.
1) Backup existing data
2) See step 1
3) Whipe that drive clean and install vista
4) *DO NOT ACTIVATE*
5) Run the install again from the DVD and select upgrade and follow the prompts
6) Now activate


----------



## BJ411 (Jun 5, 2006)

pparadis2 said:


> I recently upgraded to vista home premium, and now I can't install the tivo desktop software. I have even tried the older 2.2 version with no luck. I keep getting "internal error 2753 tivo transfer.exe32"
> 
> I've turned off vista's UAC, and tried installing as admin. Anyone have a similar problem? Or any ideas?
> 
> Thanks


I have a new laptop with vista home premium and it will NOT let tivo2go download.. the 2.4 freebie... i had the paid version on the laptop that died.. ridiculous tivo rips us off at every opportunity... so now i don't get the featured i paid for on the new laptop. and the dang program will not download (free version) will not download on vista home premium..

you get a msg that says "sorry you need xp....."

and per this page: http://www.tivo.com/4.9.4.1-2_win.asp

fine print: "tivo2go is not yet compatible with windows vista"

this is ridiculous that i'm paying for alllllll these services and tivo was not prepared for the vista OS...


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 1, 2006)

Hey, i finally got tivo working on vista. downloaded 2.3a to the harddrive, right clicked the download file and ran the .exe as XP SP2. Once the set up was complete, i ran the extracted program file as XP SP2 also and specifically authorized my Tivo.

Finally, I can both upload movies to the computer, and access music and pictures through the Tivo. Happy happy.

As an aside, I am digging vista... very 21st century.


----------



## kkasten (Mar 18, 2007)

I got screwed when I had 2.3a running on Vista Home Premium edition and tried to install 2.4a - which had me uninstall 2.3a and then told me that it wouldn't install unless it was under XP-Svc pack 2.

So now I'm looking to install the MSFT Virtual Machine or an old version 2.3a.exe.

Does anyone have a old version of 2.3a they can email me or the location of one on the net?


----------



## hal_lavender (Jul 22, 2006)

Okay.. I have figured out how to make this work and it explains why with new installs, why those people never have a problem.
Turns out that when Tivo installs itself, it sets the permission on the LEGACY_BEACON keys in the registry to READ only! Therefore, when you try to re-install desktop it fails. You have to go in to regedit (run it as as administrator), locate the LEGACY_BEACON keys (there are 2 of them. I did it 20 minutes ago and already forgot.. it might be LEGACY_BEACON2), right click on it. 

first unisntall any existing version
Got to start on the computer
Run "regedit"
Find the key LEGACY_B (using Find)
Right click on it and go to permissions
click on the Advanced button
Go to owner tab
click on "replace owner on subcontainers"
click apply
click ok
Now add full control to your user ID
Click OK

Now delete the key

Do this for all of the Legacy_Beacon keys
click on the owner tab


----------



## skilansing (Mar 25, 2007)

hal_lavender,

I tried your suggestion, but I didn't have a LEGACY_BEACON key. The closest thing that I have is LEGACY_BEEP.

Any other suggestions?

Thanks,

Ski


----------



## Robart999 (Feb 23, 2005)

where can i get 2.3a????


----------



## ocntscha (Oct 22, 2003)

Robart999 said:


> where can i get 2.3a????


http://rs37.rapidshare.com/files/31512736/TiVoDesktop2.3a.exe


----------

